# 2015 2500hd new plow options



## 97S104x4 (Dec 31, 2009)

Getting ready to put a plow on my 2015 2500hd 6.0. I believe it has the plow prep package, 5200 front spring, 6200 rear. What have others heard about putting a plow on and voiding warranties? 

I am leaning towards a Fisher Xblade, not quite sure how big just yet. I am open to other suggestions as far as different plows I should look into? What size are these trucks able to handle well not over killing the truck. 

Anything I can do to the truck to help it handle a plow better. I was going to add timbens up front but wasn't sure if there was anything else out there for helping the suspension


----------



## gtmustang00 (Feb 23, 2010)

For a srw I'd put the 8' HDX on it. Fisher doesn't make an X Blade anymore.


----------



## George C (Aug 24, 2004)

To each their own.
I went from a straight blade to an XLS. 
A 10' wide blade gets it done.

But..
If you have a 5200# front rating, I don't believe you have the SP package. Your choices may be limited. 
My truck has 6000# rating.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Boy, you guys on the East Coast sure love your Fishers! You can put pretty much anything you want on there, and if it's got the plow prep you won't void any warranty. For what it's worth, I'd never buy another straight blade again. It would either be a Wideout/XLS, or a V without question. A straight blade is the most inefficient blade on the market for snow removal.


----------



## dmcenery (Nov 1, 2004)

I don't think the new gm trucks need timbrens. There's 2 bump stops now and they look just like them. I would add weight in back and adjust t bars upward to level the front end out first. They say the front end is easy to adjust on the new trucks as well.


----------



## buttaluv (Dec 8, 2000)

Yeah, I got a Speedwing on mine, no need for Timbrens, can't even tell its on when driving....I did put some weight in the bed though


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

My son has a 2015 crew cab diesel denali and we put a blizzard 8611 on it. If it goes in for warranty it will go in with just the mounts on it no need to tell them what blade it has.


----------



## Motorman 007 (Jan 11, 2005)

97S104x4;2102192 said:


> Getting ready to put a plow on my 2015 2500hd 6.0. I believe it has the plow prep package, 5200 front spring, 6200 rear. What have others heard about putting a plow on and voiding warranties?
> 
> I am leaning towards a Fisher Xblade, not quite sure how big just yet. I am open to other suggestions as far as different plows I should look into? What size are these trucks able to handle well not over killing the truck.
> 
> Anything I can do to the truck to help it handle a plow better. I was going to add timbens up front but wasn't sure if there was anything else out there for helping the suspension


The Xblade is no longer in production. Do yourself a favor and buy an 8.5 vplow. You will be very happy you did.


----------



## George C (Aug 24, 2004)

buttaluv;2102379 said:


> Yeah, I got a Speedwing on mine, no need for Timbrens, can't even tell its on when driving....I did put some weight in the bed though


X2
About 300-400 lbs of ballast, and you won't even know the plow is on the truck.
My plow is over 1,100 lbs with accessories, and my truck drops about an inch when I pick it up. No need for ride killing Timbrens and no extra turns on the Tbars.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

George C;2102514 said:


> X2
> About 300-400 lbs of ballast, and you won't even know the plow is on the truck.
> My plow is over 1,100 lbs with accessories, and my truck drops about an inch when I pick it up. No need for ride killing Timbrens and no extra turns on the Tbars.


Timbrens don't affect your ride AT ALL unless you're maxing and bottoming out your suspension hitting huge potholes ore speed bumps or the like. And if you're doing that, the ride's going to suck anyway.


----------



## chevyhauler (Oct 21, 2014)

Harleyjeff;2102608 said:


> Timbrens don't affect your ride AT ALL unless you're maxing and bottoming out your suspension hitting huge potholes ore speed bumps or the like. And if you're doing that, the ride's going to suck anyway.


Hey Harley. You and I were talking about this on another thread. I had mentioned that the suspension in the newer GM's were different such that the Timbrens were in constant contact with the suspension making it so that they DO take some of the ride quality away. We are not talking a lot here. Maybe 20%...but it is noticeable. Since our discussion, I went out and took pics of both my trucks...just never got time to add them to the other thread that we were in.
So here we go.
First Pic: '02 Chevy 2500HD without the plow on it.







You can how the Timbren barely touches the A arm and you can see the wear mark from where it sits when it does.
Second and third pics: '11 Chevy 2500HD with the plow prep package.
again without the plow on it. The timbrens are solid on the A arm without any weight on the nose of the truck.
This is why my nose only drops a 1/2" when I lift my 8611LP WITH the extra weight added by Jerre. 














Now mind you...I am ultra critical about my vehicles. I race and build cars so I get very sensitive to changes or performance of a car/truck. (ie: rode in a friend's Camaro and was able to predict his 1/4 mile ET within a tenth)
I say this because someone else may not notice much of a difference. I did, and took the pictures to show why.
Would I buy the same truck again... In a heartbeat. It's the DEF system that I Friggin hate. Those suck for all three big brands (and for the big trucks), especially in the 2011 model year that I have.


----------



## George C (Aug 24, 2004)

Sounds like you are drinking the Timbren Kool-Aid company line Harley.
YES, they do affect ride, and in a big way. Don't kid yourself.

Totally unloaded and on a nice summer day on a smooth road, yes, they are almost unnoticeable. 
Start mixing in normal road joints or uneven roadways and intersections....
Your suspension can no longer fully absorb the bumps as designed without bumping into the solid Timbrens which lay a quarter inch away.
What you get is a JOLT. It's easy to think its normal after awhile, until you remove them and toss them into the garbage where they belong.
Any slight variation of added load moves the Timbren into total contact. Any movement after that, you feel a jarring hit because your suspension in now removed from the equation, and all that is left between you and the road is a solid rubber dump truck ride.

Timbrens are for vehicles trying to load more than what they are speced for. Rarely, if EVER at all would a 2500 need suspension assistance.
IMO, don't waste your money on something that is not needed, and don't destroy your ride because you think your truck can't handle what it was designed to carry.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

11-15 GM's do not need Timbrens. We've been running Boss 9'2 V's since 1998 on every style of GM 2500 pickup since then and nothing even comes close to how well the 11-15's carry them. My 15 has a DXT and I hardly even know it's there and we don't run ballast in our trucks.


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

JD Dave;2102762 said:


> 11-15 GM's do not need Timbrens. We've been running Boss 9'2 V's since 1998 on every style of GM 2500 pickup since then and nothing even comes close to how well the 11-15's carry them. My 15 has a DXT and I hardly even know it's there and we don't run ballast in our trucks.


100%... 9.5mvp3 with wings on 11 2500 6L, maybe an inch of drop.. haven't even touched the Tbars


----------



## JoeG3 (Oct 21, 2014)

JD Dave;2102762 said:


> 11-15 GM's do not need Timbrens. We've been running Boss 9'2 V's since 1998 on every style of GM 2500 pickup since then and nothing even comes close to how well the 11-15's carry them. My 15 has a DXT and I hardly even know it's there and we don't run ballast in our trucks.


Glad I'm not the only one with that opinion, made the comment "hardly even know it's there" about my '15 and was told by several people on here that I was crazy/stupid for saying something like that.

I run a '15 2500 crew cab with a 8.5 Fisher XV2 and only add about 3-400 lbs just for extra traction on some of the hills.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

chevyhauler;2102677 said:


> Hey Harley. You and I were talking about this on another thread. I had mentioned that the suspension in the newer GM's were different such that the Timbrens were in constant contact with the suspension making it so that they DO take some of the ride quality away. We are not talking a lot here. Maybe 20%...but it is noticeable. Since our discussion, I went out and took pics of both my trucks...just never got time to add them to the other thread that we were in.
> So here we go.
> First Pic: '02 Chevy 2500HD without the plow on it.
> View attachment 149933
> ...


Thanks for showing/explaining that to me. I'm not a GM guy, so I didn't know they had changed their suspensions on the newer models.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

George C;2102745 said:


> Sounds like you are drinking the Timbren Kool-Aid company line Harley.
> YES, they do affect ride, and in a big way. Don't kid yourself.
> 
> Totally unloaded and on a nice summer day on a smooth road, yes, they are almost unnoticeable.
> ...


"Drinking the Timbren Kool-Aid"??? What the F are you talking about??? Did you ever see me advocate their use? No. I simply commented on the change in ride quality. And somebody above pointed out to me that the newer model GM's don't need them due to the change in their suspensions. So don't go quoting me incorrectly, or acting like I was telling them that he should get them, because I didn't.


----------

